

New and Dirty: Tweet Blogging - yolo
http://informationarchitects.jp/new-and-dirty-tweet-blogging/
We all waste too much time reading (and writing!) boring text. Here is one solution to the problem.
======
unalone
Interesting idea, but really all that's doing is encouraging people to think
about what they write. If they're already doing that, Twitter won't help.

I disliked his suggestion that there's a such thing as a possible Canon for
writers that makes writing easier. No such luck. The power and purity of
writing comes from the fact that you can't cheat. It's all about you and your
words, and they _have_ to be your words - rhyming dictionaries and thesauri
more often than not will make your words seem fake.

The problem with modern text editors (exception being TextEdit, which is
incredible in every way) is that they're too cluttered. They take too much
effort to make simple results. I think Apple has the right idea with Pages,
but even then it's only good for when you're finally ready to get your writing
looking nice. It's too complex for the task of simply writing.

~~~
yolo
No, "encouraging people to think about what they write" is not all that it's
doing (live writing, draft - editing, inline comments, etc). This thing is
conceptually pretty intense and it's interesting to see how it's going to work
out.

~~~
unalone
All that posting on Twitter gets you is that it forces you to state each point
in 140 characters, and it gives people a way to reply to your points.

Unless you're talking about your conceptual system? I'm a skeptic. I'm making
a system for writers myself - that's what I'm applying for YCombinator with -
and I doubt that any million-dollar enterprise will make people better
writers. I don't know your idea, but if you think a machine will help people
write then I'd bet a good sum that your plan would/will flop hard.

~~~
yolo
Machines or methods cannot create better writing but facilitate it or make it
harder. I think the main problem of text editors is that they encourage
instant editing, which breaks with the linear/causal character of longer text.
The only way around it, the only way to linear writing is to post in blocks.
Which is, apart from forcing the writer to focus, the main idea of this thing.

~~~
unalone
Tell me: have you ever spent time researching how writers write? I think that
if you do, you'll be surprised by how different each one does. The process of
writing is unique to the writer, and that's something that you have to take
into account. You can't standardize it: any real system has to encourage every
method that works. It's why the best system is still the equivalent of a blank
page.

